# Milyen időszakban neveztük a török uralkodót császárnak?



## franknagy

A legújabb korban szultánnak hívtuk, amíg nem lett Törökország köztársaság -- kivéve a mesékben, mint  "A kiskakas gyémánt félkrajcárja". A három részre szakadt Magyarország idején biztosan császárnak nevezték. Előfordul még Gárdonyinál a padisah megnevezés is.

Egy biztos, hogy Hódító Mehemed vette fel a címei közé a "rómaiak császára" nevet, amikor meghódította  1453-ban Bizáncot, amely Római Birodalomnak nevezte magát. (Addig csak "szultán, emír, gázi, gázi fia" volt.)

Amikor bejöttek a törökök, akik a többi hódítóinkkal ellentétben megtanultak magyarul, valószínűleg ők kezdték használni a "császár" szót, hiszen nem adhatták alább, mint a Habsburgok.

Ez idáig stimmel, de mióta szultán újra a török császár?


----------



## franknagy

> A török uralkodó a szultánok szultánja, a kánok kánja és padisah is volt, így helyes a szultán és a török császár megnevezés is.


Ez igaz, a szultáni fermánba ez mind bele volt írva, mint a Habsburgok címei Ausztria főhercegétől Jeruzsálem királyáig.
Én a _magyar rövid_ névhasználat változását kérdeztem. Nem hiszem, hogy Török Bálint a Héttoronyban Szolimán összes címét emlegette.


----------



## francisgranada

Nem vagyok járatos a témában, de nekem a _török _melléknévhez inkább a _szultán _passzol, valahogy úgy mint az _orosz_hoz a _cár_. 


> Egy biztos, hogy Hódító Mehemed vette fel a címei közé a "rómaiak császára" nevet ...


Ebben az esetben gondolom a _török szultán_ egyben a _rómaiak császára_ illetve _bizánci császár_ is volt, de talán nem _török császár _volt a hivatalos címe. Esetleg az Oszmán birodalom császára ...


----------



## franknagy

francisgranada said:


> Nem vagyok járatos a témában, de nekem a _török _melléknévhez inkább a _szultán _passzol, valahogy úgy mint az _orosz_hoz a _cár_.
> Ebben az esetben gondolom a _török szultán_ egyben a _rómaiak császára_ illetve _bizánci császár_ is volt, de talán nem _török császár _volt a hivatalos címe. Esetleg az Oszmán birodalom császára ...


Mellékvágányra ment a diszkusszió az eredeti szándékomhoz képest. Magam is tehetek róla. *Nem a hivatalos címzés érdekel.* *Arra vagyok kíváncsi, hogy lehet az, hogy a XVI-XVII. században a magyar köznyelvben török császárt emlegettek, azután pedig máig is török szultánt. *
Tud-e valaki konkrét adatokat, forrásokat arról, hogy mikor változott a szóhasználat?


----------

